# Feed Advice for New Forest Pony!



## Hannah12308 (6 November 2017)

I have a 15 year old 14.1 New forest pony, I work him 6 days a week. Jumping twice a week and hacking the other days and some lateral work. He is very fit. I've currently been feeding him Baileys Performance balancer and have to say he is looking fab since he has been on it! Only problem is it is £25 a bag here and finding it rather costly! Is there any other alternative I could feed him that has similar benefits? He is a good doer but does need something that has a bit extra energy which will give him an extra oomph!! I have contacted feed company's but feel like they want as much money out of you as possible SOMETIMES! Thanks guys!


----------



## Shay (9 November 2017)

There isn't really enough information I'm afraid.  How much does he weigh? I'm not convinced your workload is enough to be very fit -  but it could be if you are hacking for hours at a time - or with a lot of hills.  How much grazing / hay?


----------



## honetpot (9 November 2017)

I have no idea what is in Baileys balancer. If you google you should find somewhere, usually from another feed company, a comparison chart.
ttp://www.efoza.com/post_horse-feed-comparison-chart_564418/, this probably out of date, then decide what you get cheaper. The ingredients list with also give you a clue.
  I would give a cheaper broad spectrum balancer and add a bit of linseed, for calories and it does give them a gleem.

Having had a NF and lots of other ponies, ponies get fit really quickly, and usually do not need hours of work to get them fit. In fact with children you do not want them fit so I would only work them three days a week when not competeing, and never lunge. Four days a week and they are hunting fit, anymore and they are head cases.


----------



## SO1 (10 November 2017)

I have a 13.3 15 year old news forest pony. He is not as in much work as yours as he is ridden 4 times a week. He is feed on Dengie molasses free chaff 1/3 scoop x 2 twice a day and feedmark benevit. Feedmark often have special offers so you can get it quite cheap if you time it right.


----------

